# Some young mice



## soekoe

I will post some of my young mice, some have just currently left their mother! Some are still with their mother... 

tricolor texel









blue tricolor astrex









Agouti brindle









Bad black hereford









Dove hereford









Tricolor









Agouti brindle









Black piebald









Tricolor









Black piebald









Black piebald









Black piebald









Tricolor astrex satin









Splashed









Tricolor texel









Feel free to comment!


----------



## WoodWitch

Cute mice and all look in very good health!


----------



## PiaLouise

They're adorable! I love looking at pics!


----------



## mich

Stunning. I would die to own just one. Put one in an envelope and post it to me. Hee Hee. (just kidding). Just can't get those colour types here in Australia. I wish a breeder here would import some and get a new line going.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Mich its illegal.....


----------



## skeallzy

I love the face on that first mouse! So cute ^.^


----------



## PiaLouise

They are absolutely adorable!


----------

